# كيف تحافظ على جهاز التكييف فى سيارتك



## سامى محمد الحسن (21 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
التظليل مهم للسياره للمحافظه على جهاز التكييف وذلك لان التظليل يساعد فى حجب اشعه الشمس مما يعنى ان كميه الاشعه او السخونه داخل السياره اقل منها فى حاله عدم التظليل وهذا يعنى بالتالى ان الضاغط سوف يعمل لفتره اقل .ومعروف ان الضاغط يعمل ويشغل التكييف حتى تبرد الكابينه ثم يعمل الثيرموثتات ويفصل الضاغط عن العمل ..القدره التى ياخذها الضاغط ثابته وتكون مؤثره حين تكون السياره متوقفه او تسير بسرعه بسيطه اى بالترس 1 او 2 لان القدره التى تكون خارجه من الماكينه تكون اصلا صغيره ..لكن فى حاله السرعات العاليه لا تكون مؤثره لا ن القدره الخارجه اصلا كبيره ..ايضا نسبه التظليل عامل مؤثر ..ايضا للتكيف تاثير لا يمكن تجاهله فى معدل استهلاك الوقود ويزيد هذا المعدل فى حاله التوقف او السير بسرعه بسيطه ,ويكون بسيطا جدا فى حاله السرعه العاليه والعاليه نسبيا ..وعموما الموضوع شيق وجميل نرجو من الجميع المشاركه بالمعلومات لتعم الفائده ...


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## م رعد أزهري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووور 

موضوع مهم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

لكن التظليل او وضع الستائر داخل السيارة ممنوع بعض الدول العربية بالرغم درجة الحرارة المرتفعة 

ما هو البديل لزيادة كفاءة جهاز التكييف ؟

هل هناك بدائل وكيف .

البغدادي:56:


----------



## المرابع (21 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وعندي توضيح بسيط
يوجد افلام بلاستيكية حديثة -نسبة نفاذيتها للضوء تصل الي اكثر من 95%, وتقوم بعكس الاشعة, وبالتالي يدخل الضوء ولكن بدون حرارة(اشعة), ويوجد منها عدة انواع اذكر نوع اسمة (v-cool) ,وتعتبر تلك الافلام هي البديل للستائر و التظليل (الفامية)
وايضا مسموح استخدام هذة الافلام من قبل ادارة المرور وليست مخالفة نهائيا مثل التظليل.
الجدير بالذكرايضا ان هذة الافلام يمكن استخدامها في نوافذ المباني لنفس الغرض.

من ناحية اخري- الجميع يستخدم التكييف في فصل الصيف ولا يستخدمة في فصل الشتاء؟ 
طبعا دة شيء مش صحيح- لانة بيترتب علية تبخر جزء من الزيت الموجود داخل مواسير التكييف وبالتالي يتتطلب ذلك اعادة شحن التكييف في العام الجديد وقبل فصل الصيف.
ولكن لو تم تشغيل التكييف في فصل الشتاء لمدة نصف ساعة اسبوعيا سوف يطيل ذلك من كفاءة غازات التبريد داخل تكييف السيارة.

م/أحمد المرابع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

هنا يكمن الابداع في المهندس العربي لا شئ مستحيل .

انت مهندس مبدع .

البغدادي :55: :84:


----------



## المرابع (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ليك يا اخ شكري وللاخ سامي صاحب الموضوع ولباقي الاخوة
وننتظر المذيد من التفاعل من باقي الاخوة

م.احمد المرابع


----------



## ابو رائد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (22 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا اتمنى ان تكون هذه الافلام لها تأثير عازل حتى يقل أيضا عدد مرات ال startstop.لأن عمر الكومبريسور يحسب بعدد مرات ال startstop 
اما بالنسبه لموضوع الزيت فهو لا يؤثر على الشحنه لأن المفترض ان الدائره مغلقه وربما اعادة الشحن بسبب تسريب بسيط جدا مما يجعل الشحنه الجديده تكون كافيه حتى انتهاء الصيف و يمكن ضبط الزيت وبذلك تكون فترة التوقف أثناء الشتاء تزيد عمر الكومبريسور. برجاء التعليق.


----------



## المرابع (23 نوفمبر 2007)

المهندس أنور سطيحه قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا اتمنى ان تكون هذه الافلام لها تأثير عازل حتى يقل أيضا عدد مرات ال startstop.لأن عمر الكومبريسور يحسب بعدد مرات ال startstop
> اما بالنسبه لموضوع الزيت فهو لا يؤثر على الشحنه لأن المفترض ان الدائره مغلقه وربما اعادة الشحن بسبب تسريب بسيط جدا مما يجعل الشحنه الجديده تكون كافيه حتى انتهاء الصيف و يمكن ضبط الزيت وبذلك تكون فترة التوقف أثناء الشتاء تزيد عمر الكومبريسور. برجاء التعليق.


 

الاخ العزيز انور - اشكرك واسمح لي بالتعليق

بالنسبة للافلام تقوم بالعزل الحراري لنسبة تذيد عن 80% (دية بالنسبة للجزئية الاولي ) 

اما جزئية تشغيل التكييف في فصل الشتاء, فاسمح لي ان احكي لك ولباقي الاخوة الموضوع

عندما تركب اي سيارة مرسيدس او بي ام دبليو موديل 2000 وما بعد ذلك سوف تشعر ببرودة داخل صالون السيارة؟
ودية نتيجة ان التكييف يعمل بشكل مستمر (عند تشغيل السيارة ) بغض النظر ان يكون قائد السيارة يستخدم التكييف او لا
يعني باختصار : التكييف يعمل عند تشغيل المحرك بس بيكون نسبة تبريدة قليلة جدا
وعند سؤالي عن سبب ذلك ,فقال لي احد المهندس المسؤل عن التدريب في مرسيدس بينز- ان ذلك يعمل علي تنقية وتجديد الهواء داخل صالون السيارة بالاضافة لانة يطيل من عمر نظام التكييف في السيارة؟
فسالتة كيف يطيل من عمر نظام التكييف ؟
فاجاب بانة عند غلق التكيف فترة 3 الي 4 شهور(اشهر الشتاء ) يؤثر ذلك علي غاز التبريد (الفريون)R134a
والتاثير هنا يكون تسريب او اختلاف في الخصائص.
فسالتة هل هذا النظام موجود في جميع السيارات-فاجاب يوجد في سيارات مرسيدس وبي ام دبليو من موديل 2000
(وطبعا المناقشة دية تمت عام 2002) ممكن يكون النظام دخل في سيارات اخري-الله اعلم
وسالتة ماذا افعل لكي احافظ علي تكييف سيارتي (لان سيارتي ليست مرسيدس)- فاجاب بان تشغل مكيف السيارة لمدة بسيطة اسبوعيا وذلك في فصل الشتاء.

واخير اطلب منك ان توضح لي ماذا تقصد بال startstop الخاص بالكمبروسير
هل تقصد عدد مرات تشغيل وفصل الكمبروسير!- ارجو التوضيح-ولماذا يتوقف عمر الكمبروسير علي عدد مرات الفتح والغلق!

انتظر ردك
مزأحمد المرابع


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بالنسبه لتكييف السياره اهم شىء هوه عملية الصيانه للحفاظ على التكييف وهى عباره عن تنظيف المكثف بالمياه والهواه كل فترة والكشف على مروحة المكثف تعمل بحاله جيده لانها مهمه جدا لعملية التكثيف ومراعة دوران المروحه فى الاتجاه الصحيح وتشغيل التكييف فى الشتاء كل فتره ولو مده بسيطه


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شرح عملية الصيانه لتكييف السياره
1 الكشف على تثبيت الكباس والدينامو وعلى السيور الخاصه بهم والقواعد المثبتين عليها
2الكشف على تثبيت المكثف والمبخر وتنظفهم من الاتربه 
3 مرجعة جميع اللواكيرالخاصة بخرطيم التكييف
4 الكشف على مراوح المكثف والمبخر(تثبيت المراوح_ اتجاه دوران المراوح _ سرعة المراوح)
5 تركيب عداد الشحن وقياس الشحنه
6الكشف على لمبة بيان تشغيل الدينامو( الدينامو يعمل ام لا يعمل)
7 تشغيل التكييف والكشف على حالة الفريون عن طريق زجاجة البيان
وهذه هى عملية الصيانه الصحيحه لتكييف السياره


----------



## محمود تكيف (25 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكووووور جدا اخى سامى محمد الحسن على المعلومات الشيقه الجميله التى تقدمها الاصحاب السيارات .
وكيفية المحافظه على تكييف السياره .
كما قلت من المحافظه على تكييف السياره تشغيل التكييف لمدة نصف ساعه مع تسخين السياره فانها تطيل من عمر دائرة تكييف السياره .
ولك الشكر اخى الكريم المرابع . على معلوماتك المفيده بشان تقليل نسبة الحراره فى فترة الصيف بالستاره


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------

